# Any HDTV Antenna users...Windsor especially



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Hello all. Was just reading about HDTV ANTENNAS and was wondering about user experiences. My daughter lives in Toronto in a high rise and she gets great reception. I live in Windsor and wondering about reception here.....or user experience in general if you have it installed.

Most of the stations here are in Detroit which is with 20kms from my home. I have dishes on the roof of my new home but would rather not pay for TV if I can get it over the air. This leads to the question would I be able to hook my future HDTVA up to the existing dish cable to run it through the similar to having many cable outlets.

Thoughts from users will be appreciated.


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

I would start with this message board about Windsor OTA reception maybe start around post 50 to get a little closer to 2012. Also check out the Antenna recommendation thread.

ON/MI - Windsor, Detroit, Sarnia, Leamington, Chatham - OTA - Digital Forum

You could also put your postal code into the TVFool site to see what channels are availble to you. 

TV Fool 

You will be able to get all the American channels and most Canadians. Lucky you.

The dish cable is probably R6 so it should work just fine.

John


----------

